# 1993 Pathfinder Power Loss on acceleration



## Misterfixit (Oct 18, 2008)

I recently found a 1993 Pathfinder. Paid my disgruntled neighbor $500 for it after he was unable to obtain satisfactory repairs at both local Nissan dealers and a couple of independent wrench shops. He has since said he will never buy another Nissan Product. Sad, since we have a Nissan plant right here in Tennessee. And he has to look at my 3 Nissans, 2 Toyotas and Porsche 928 in the back yard... Ah well, Karma, I suppose.

I pulled the Pathfinder into my back yard home shop building (Amish Built 400 square foot = "my palace of solitude") and started a complete diagnosis. Here is what we have:

The vehicle:

197,567 miles; almost all city and highway; no rough stuff. 4-door, 2-wd, VIN JN8HD17S7PW109362 All indicators are normal; emissions, etc all are within normal ranges.

The complaint:

After normal starting, pressing the accelerator will result in a gradual starving out of the engine; in other words, when you try to make a smooth start in 1st gear, the engine will balk and stall.

By pumping a couple of times and running the RPM up to about 2250, you can start off by slipping the clutch and then move out. Any grades or inclines will cause the engine to slowly lose power.

He is what the previous owner had done during the past 1 year:

New Tires
New Brakes all around
Air and oil filter plus synthetic oil;
Replaced O2 Sensor
Replaced Cat converter
Replaced Idle Sensor and wire
New Spark Plugs
New Spark plug wires
Drained gas tank, cleaned inside
Cleaned fuel pump
Used some kind of "injector cleaner" via gas tank several times
Alignment
Minor body work


As you can see he spent a load of money, doing what I think was throwing the money at the car after ignorant wrenches kept guessing what the problem was all about and charging him for their tinkering around time.

Here are my ideas, even before I pull the hood off, the whole top of the engine and start looking like a Roto-Rooter Guy drinking Valvoline:

First Idea: One or more fuel injectors are faulty; either seriously clogged or with either an adjustment or electrical problem. My plan with them is to pull all 6 and ship them to Bob Ida at PerfectPower for rebuilding ($15 each). Bob did the injector set on my Porsche 928 and I am now able to outrun almost all Tennessee Highway Patrol Cars, with the exception of their Dodge Hemi chase car last month. Personally, I think his radar was faulty - they aren't supposed to read over 175 mph are they?.

Anyway, My first thought is a fuel injector problem

Second, the symptoms "feel like" starvation, but with everything new and adjusted in the air flow path, what's up with that? Throttle Body? A cleaning rag stuck inside the intake manifold? (I pulled a dead mouse out of the intake of an old 1953 Kaiser Traveller with the Continental Red Seal straight Six, one time.)

Third, the computer system is hosed one way or another. I don't even want to think about that, but suppose that I have to.

Fourth: Leaking gaskets? I don't see any evidence of leakage but maybe leaking gaskets or a crack (which I also don't see) in the Intake components which screw up the fuel air mixture on rpm increase and higher demand.


I would sure appreciate your thoughts in this matter. I am going to start working on the Pathfinder right after I recover from New Year's Eve. If after everything I can't get it going I am looking at two options:

1. Taking it up to Fort Campbell and donating it to the Assault Helicopter Minigun target range.

2. Pulling the engine and chop off the front at the windshield and making it into a camper trailer.

Regards and Merry Christmas to all.

Dave Mann
CWO-4 US Army, Retired.
Brentwood, TN


----------



## 95'BlackP-Finder (Nov 24, 2005)

I'm leaning toward thought number 1. I'd do an injector balance test on it just to make sure. The test is simple and can tell you alot about the fuel delivery of your Pathy. Secondly, I'd check the timing, could have slipped a tooth...Hope it's a start...HK


----------



## Misterfixit (Oct 18, 2008)

95'BlackP-Finder said:


> I'm leaning toward thought number 1. I'd do an injector balance test on it just to make sure. The test is simple and can tell you alot about the fuel delivery of your Pathy. Secondly, I'd check the timing, could have slipped a tooth...Hope it's a start...HK


Hey Thanks for the idea. ( I laughed when I read it, because I thought you were referring to me taking the Pathfinder up to Ft Campbell and the Minigun range ... NOT!) But I do think you are correct, it is just too much like a fuel starvation problem rather than something more complex. I mean, in the Olden Days, I would have suspected that the Carburetor jets were packed up. So, why not the injectors -- same thing in essence.

OK, I'll start working on pulling the injectors as soon as I recover from Christmas cheer. And as for that minigun range, it has to be seen to be believed. That is where we bore-sight the chain-gun on the bow of our Apache's. :balls:

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

1st did he replace the fuel fitler? 2nd did he clean or replace the MAF sensor? and 3rd did he replace the distributor cap and rotor? timing could also be off.

it sounds like a starvation problem which the 1st 2 can cause. the 3rd can cause a similar issue to a point.

here's some suggestions...

How To: MAF Cleaning for a better running engine! - Topic Powered by eve community
Seafoam Treatment - Topic Powered by eve community

when was the last time the timing belt was replaced and when did the symptoms start?

if you want to get rid of it I'll give you the 500 for it.


----------



## Misterfixit (Oct 18, 2008)

dvdswanson said:


> 1st did he replace the fuel fitler? 2nd did he clean or replace the MAF sensor? and 3rd did he replace the distributor cap and rotor? timing could also be off.
> 
> it sounds like a starvation problem which the 1st 2 can cause. the 3rd can cause a similar issue to a point.
> 
> ...


He replaced fuel filter. I cleaned MAF in usual manner with dismounting and denatured alcohol. Distributor cap, components and plug wires all replaced along with plugs by previous owner.

All the "usual" culprits have been taken care of, that is what makes this such a PITA mystery. Thanks for your info, however. I am going to get this bugger running or else it will be the Minigun Range. Hummm, 5.56mm or 30mm chain gun? Now there is a question!


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

Misterfixit said:


> He replaced fuel filter. I cleaned MAF in usual manner with dismounting and denatured alcohol. Distributor cap, components and plug wires all replaced along with plugs by previous owner.
> 
> All the "usual" culprits have been taken care of, that is what makes this such a PITA mystery. Thanks for your info, however. I am going to get this bugger running or else it will be the Minigun Range. Hummm, 5.56mm or 30mm chain gun? Now there is a question!


Is it possible a wire is broken in the MAF. I'm not sure if there are 2 wires or 1, but I think there's 2.

I won't answer your second question as your "homeland security" could be monitoring. LOL


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Have you run the ECU error codes yet? There's a post pinned at the top of this very forum that shows how to.


----------



## Misterfixit (Oct 18, 2008)

88pathoffroad said:


> Have you run the ECU error codes yet? There's a post pinned at the top of this very forum that shows how to.



Sorry to take so long to get back to the forum. ... busy ... 

I put my analyzer on the engine and it came back with no error codes. Now whether that lack of error codes is in itself an error, I don't know yet.

Meanwhile, I reviewed a pile of work-performed invoices the previous owner kept under the seat. 

Here is a cut & Paste from the new PMCS Spreadsheet I made up for the vehicle:

---------------------------------
R/R Rear Bumper, Tire Carrier, Left Headlight, Rear Window Shocks
OBDI Cat and Labor
Engine Diagnosis, Fuel Injector Service
Alternator Belt, A/C Belt, Cam Seals, Timing Belt, Water Pump, Thermostat New Coolant
Rebuilt OEM Starter Motor Installed
Tire Rotation, Front Brakes & Rotors, Clean & Adjust Rear Brakes, Flush Radiator, Oil Change, Diagnostics
Oil Change w/FIlter, Tire Rotation, Balance Tires, Wiper Blades front & Rear
Spark Plugs & Wires, Rotor, Distributor Cap, Fuel Filter, Clean Throttle Body
Timing Belt, V-Belts, OEM Remanufactured Water Pump
Replace some cooling system hoses to stop leak of coolant
---------------------------------

As you can all see, there was a lot of throwing money at the problem.

Meanwhile and I am going to go ahead and pull the injectors out and send them off for R&R.

Regards and Happy New Year!

Dave

:woowoo:


----------

